
AirBed & Breakfast: Better Than a Cheap Hotel - wird
http://www.airbedandbreakfast.com/
======
callmeed
Ok, I think the concept is interesting, the site is nice, and this could be
popular in a down economy. However, here are my two concerns:

a) Selling space in your house by the night this way most likely violates one
or more state/local laws. First, you're probably not operating with a business
license.

Second, most cities have specific "bed taxes" (often 10% or more) for hotels.
This is a significant source of revenue for touristy cities. Some cities also
have specific laws about vacation rental properties (some actually don't allow
rentals for less than 30 days)–even though I doubt these arrangements would
qualify as a vaca rental.

b) I'm no lawyer, but once you let someone pay you to stay at your house, it
seems like you put yourself at a greater risk should someone get hurt or sick
at your place. The last thing I want is some dude to pay me $50 to spend the
night and then slip and fall in my shower ...

I think couch surfing gets around this by acting more like a personals/ride-
share/craigslist site that connects people. I'm not saying ABB will get in
trouble–just that it may not catch on as quick.

------
markessien
I'd rather pay $20 more and avoid the awkwardness of sleeping in some guys
living room.

~~~
fallentimes
Haha but some places the difference can be $100-$200.

~~~
markessien
I don't know man, it would still be something I would try as hard as possible
to avoid. After my last big 6 month trip, I'm sick and tired of staying
hostels. The last month of the trip, I stayed in hotels only. Being able to
scratch your balls in private is worth quite a lot of money, in my opinion!

------
jrnkntl
What is this different from <http://www.couchsurfing.com/> ? Less people?
Better layout? You even have to pay?

~~~
fallentimes
It sort of reminds me of the difference between Greyhound and Bolt Bus/Megabus

~~~
omnipath
I have to ask, what is the difference?

~~~
fallentimes
I think the barrier to entry (money, online access, etc) helps clear out the
trouble makers. Sort of like making users register in order to comment.

Bolt Bus can only (for the most part) be booked online and has free wifi. It
also uses variable pricing based on demand (initial tickets usually are priced
at $5 or less). Greyhound sort of does this, but it doesn't change as much.
Consequently, Bolt Bus attracts professionals, college kids and much more
uh...civilized...client base than Greyhound. At least that's been my
experience and my friends' experience as a frequent user of both.

